# CEO - C@ Limited



## son of baglimit (20 December 2005)

hey fleeta - this is the next one in the line - get on the cats.
im surprised you didnt realise - seeing marketech issued them.
good luck if you get on.
for those who think this is a ramp, go to their website and check their business plan - quite ingenious


----------



## son of baglimit (21 December 2005)

*Re: CEO - aka CAT ltd*

i hope u aint already on holidays fleeta - its gonna get away from you - i'll give you one guess who bought ceoo yesterday at 3c - hmmmm.


----------



## Fleeta (22 December 2005)

*Re: CEO - aka CAT Ltd*

I think I figured out who you are....you must be Andrew Harrison, non exec director of both NMS and CEO!!!!!!!

I'm gonna watch and learn...you love your start-ups don't you!


----------



## son of baglimit (22 December 2005)

*Re: CEO - aka CAT Ltd*

only those i get the word on fleeta - if i was AH, i wouldnt be wasting my time with 2 bit comedians like you - considering the oppies he was allocated at nms.


watch & learn wont help on this one fleeta - its get in or consider what hindsight is - your choice !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleeta (22 December 2005)

*Re: CEO - aka CAT Ltd*

Are you bullying me into buying here?

So i'm a 2 bit comedian hey, well if only you knew who I really am!!! Be careful...

I'm going to trust you and buy a small parcel @ 20c.


----------



## woywoy (22 December 2005)

*Re: CEO - aka CAT Ltd*

Hold for a year or two and the rewards will be tremendous on this one...  

www.cnow.com.au for anyone interested.


----------



## son of baglimit (23 December 2005)

*Re: CEO - aka CAT Ltd*

now come on fleeta - im the last person to threaten you - surely - ive been teasing you for months on this one, you kept biting, and now i finally deliver. and by geez what a nice little earner its already proven to be. ceoo now 8.2c - yes i know turnover is small, but considering total holdings, like nms, its likely to accelerate the gains - and sooner rather than later.

while you keep pondering your wise decision to jump on at 20c, just keep in mind what nms did deliver you early this year.

and watch out 2006 - "oh what fun it is to ride on a one stock option play"....now i like that - how do i copyright it ?


----------



## son of baglimit (29 December 2005)

*Re: CEO - aka CAT Ltd*

does this get any better - 266% in a week - now 11c - yes turnover still small but there are 100k bids at 10c & 9c, so the support is there.

and santa said i can copyright that little verse of mine - fantastic.


----------



## son of baglimit (2 January 2006)

*Re: CEO - aka CAT Ltd*

ahhh - a new year - lets have some fun - you too fleeta


----------



## son of baglimit (8 January 2006)

*Re: CEO - aka CAT Ltd*

Personal Profile of Andrew Gay, CEO of C @ Limited 
Followed by a concise look at what CEO are all about.

I’ve been an Optometrist for about 20 years, originally studied in the UK. I’ve owned two optical practices, so that put me right at the coal face. I’ve also designed my own frame range called Andrew Gay: Australia. I’ve done some consultancy work at an optical lab, where I observed the development of lenses and developed my interest in the lens field.

In addition, I was president for three years of the largest buying group of Western Australia and am currently on the Optometrists Registration Board of WA. 

The Challenge I Find in my work
Keeping All the plates spinning. The field of optometry is a really interesting profession .It’s kind of at the nexus of a number of different industries. You’ve got the clinical/medical side, then there’s the business side and then there’s the fashion side of it. Years ago it used to just be a daggy old pair of glasses. 

What do I do in my spare time?
Cycling. It has a good fitness aspect and it’s a great stress release. 

Where Would I Like to see my company positioned in five years
We’d like to be 300 stores and I’d like to see us as the number two player in the Australian market

A Philosophy or way of thinking that has contributed to my success?
The concept of celebrating the individual. People don’t want to be treated as robots or numbers, they want to be recognised as individuals. That applies to clients and staff, who don’t want a one size fits all policy. Its bring back the humanity to an otherwise mechanical system. 

C @ Presents a Clear Vision for the Future

Emerging Optical Company, C @ Limited, aims to take on major players such as OPSM in a market that generates $1.3 billion in Australia alone, with a model that capitalises on the large number of smaller independent retailers currently in the optometry sector.

One in Five Australians are now making regular trips to the optometrist, a number that is set to grow as the baby boomer generation grows older. The industry growth rate is a healthy 4.9% per annum and rising.

C @ is looking to more effectively serve this growing market by offering an affiliation opportunity to the 1500 independent optometrists. These are optometrists who are not associated with the familiar OPSM, Budget Specs and Sunglasses Hut, all owned by Italian giant, Luxottica, and currently accounting for 45% of the total market. 

As C @ CEO and Chairman, Andrew Gay, puts it, “We are a wholesale company that is looking to consolidate independent optometrists under a retail banner. We’re aiming to make independents more competitive in the market.”

“Affiliated stores will not be part of a franchise or optical buying group but will directly benefit from a national brand marketing campaign able to match it with the large chain stores,” C @’s Chief Executive Officer, Mr Andrew Gay, said today.

C @ has developed a business model which removes the "middlemen" from the wholesale supply chain, allowing C @ to supply direct to affiliate retailers. This concept has been developed over the past 3 years in consultation with a number of private optical operators throughout Australia.

The $2.5 million dollars raised through the IPO will be used towards the establishment of a Western Australian based production and delivery centre, recruitment of further personnel with extensive industry experience and in undertaking the steps required to establish supply to affiliates. 

“Initial funds will mostly be used for the purchase of stock, that’s frames and lenses, equipment purchasing, and also to promote the C @ concept to independent retailers.” 

Preliminary research has identified significant interest in the C @ concept, both from investors and potential affiliates. 

“We’ve already got 10 pre-affiliates on board, and after listing what we’re aiming to do is go hammer and tongs to recruit more. 

“What we’re aiming to do is to get 300 affiliates over the next five years, which equates to about 20% market share,” said Andrew Gay.

“Within the current environment, most of Australia’s 1,500 independent practices are unaligned to any national retail brand. Against this, the Luxottica stores comprise just 25% of outlets but command an estimated 50% of the national market.”

“While we’re only just starting out as a wholesaler, these potential affiliates are already out there in the market place competing, all we’re doing is gathering them together under a retail banner.”

Mr. Gay says this will offer extensive benefits to the independent operators in what has been traditionally been a fragmented market for those operating outside the dominant retail chains.

“The chain stores are doing miles better than the independents at the moment. We believe that it’s not because the optometrist, the staff, or products are any better- it’s the marketing. 

The greatest benefit to retailers in regards to the C @ affiliate model is that is largely based on the successful branding strategy currently in place amongst Australia’s chemists, allowing independent operators to not only retain control of their businesses but to also enjoy the benefits that come with affiliations such as brand recognition, particularly when it comes to advertising. 

“Where they (the independents) really fall down is in the marketing. In the first eight months of this year, 90% of independent retailers spent less than $1000 in advertising.” 

“We haven’t really re-invented the wheel. What we’ve done is copy the pharmacy model where the pharmacy wholesalers actually own the retail banner that the independent pharmacists operate under.” 

C @ intends to replicate the success of the pharmacy model in the Optometry industry. 

“We also have a co-branding arrangement, where you still retain your own local identity but you also become part of a bigger group, the biggest benefit of which is that we will be marketing on their behalf.” 

Another distinctive feature of the C @ Proposal is its supply model, allowing affiliates to access a large stockpile of products from the proposed Western Australian distribution warehouse, located to provide a distinct time advantage to the large East Coast market. 

“We have a unique supply system. Under our system we put frames on the shelves, but the product will be ordered electronically from the warehouse. That way the best frames are never not on display.”

The management of C @ possess expertise in Optometry, Product Design and Business Management.

CEO, Andrew Gay, has the combined experience of having run his own successful Optometry Practices as well as running the largest independent optical buying group in Western Australia. In addition, he has created his own range of frames "Andrew Gay: Australia" and was responsible for overseeing the entire creation process from design and manufacture through to distribution, wholesale and retail. 

Andrew’s experience in ophthalmic lenses has been gained through consultancy with a wholesale optical laboratory. His twenty years in the optometry industry is backed by degrees in Optometry (City University, London) and Psychology (University of Western Australia). His educational background in business includes a Masters degree (University of Western Australia) specialising in business psychology. He is also is a member of the Australian Institute of Company Directors.

Executive Director, Kevin Holland, is a member of the Australian Institute of Company Directors and is co-founder of C @ with Mr Gay. Mr Holland brings his business skills from the mining industry where he has spent 23 years in various positions including project management and directorships. In recent years, he has focused on developing junior companies, which included the export of mineral specimens and developing the lead project for a company now listed on the ASX. Mr Holland has also held senior positions in Australian and international mining companies.

Non- Executive Director Andrew Harrison has significant experience in both senior management and board positions in publicly listed companies. He has held senior positions in a number of major organizations including Brambles Industries Limited, and has played leading roles in strategy, management, and business development across a number of sectors.

Following listing, C @ will be the only publicly listed Optometry Company in Australia. Previously OPSM had been listed, but this was surrendered when the business was brought out by Luxotica.

“It gives investors the only chance to share in the profits of a $1.3 billion, steadily growing industry.”

“It’s a not like a mining company where things fluctuate. People are always going to need glasses, and then they break them, scratch them or lose them so are likely to buy more.” 

With many lenses or frames either imported from overseas or produced by small independent manufacturers, the addition of optometry product development in addition to the affiliation opportunity is an extra benefit to affiliates in competing with groups able to import from large overseas manufacturers.

C @ has already designed and market tested 11 of its own frame brands from premium through to budget styles and will initially market 8 of these through its affiliates. The Company will also form a “best price” buying group for those products and services it is not able to provide.

The extensive research into the C @ concept, the development of an Australian owned and operated product and potential for future growth are things CEO Andrew Gay believes will prove most appealing to investors. 

“A C @ affiliate will be a local Australian–Ownedbusiness based in the local community providing for individual eye care needs for the client, but at the same time backed by the national buying power of C @,” he said.


from australianinvestor.com.au


----------



## son of baglimit (12 January 2006)

*Re: CEO - aka CAT Ltd*

critical milestone achieved - i never thought buying 48K glasses frames was a 'critical milestone', but hey its something. NOW ABOUT THOSE LENSES......

GO CEO


----------



## son of baglimit (31 January 2006)

reporting day today - watch out for any trading activity prior to - it will be the lead - expecting very good news.


----------



## son of baglimit (3 February 2006)

Annual report out today - good read for the uninitiated


----------



## son of baglimit (25 February 2006)

my taxi driving, loo cleaning mate reckons news is about to be delivered - hey what does he know, but he did put me onto nms as well.....in june 04.


----------



## surelle (25 February 2006)

hey there son of....
if your taxi driving mate is so clever, how come he's still driving the taxi, or does he own his own fleet of them...LOL


----------



## son of baglimit (24 March 2006)

from nsw govt hansard

Optometrists work as independent entities in examining eyes and prescribing corrective measures. However, optical equipment manufacturers, such as OPSM, make and dispense optical devices. Of course, a greater amount can be made by making spectacles, retailing frames and so on than by doing the hard yards of working out what prescription is required. Legislation provides that no-one may own an optometrical prescription. A patient who has obtained a prescription can take it anywhere in the world to be filled. However, optometrists have their rooms in facilities also occupied by optical manufacturers and dispensers. Many patients do not realise that they can take a prescription anywhere to be filled. From a legal point of view, the optometrist is a distinct entity from the optical equipment manufacturer and dispenser. Companies ensured that patients leaving optometrists' rooms were approached and told, "Wonderful, come this way and I will show you our fabulous range of frames." Most people do not realise that there is a separation between the two entities. 

OPSM was on the board of the Australian Optometrical Association, and I understand that at one stage it even had a majority. The association comprised a group of suppliers who clubbed together to buy frames at lower prices, because a large number are imported and expensive. The members of the board knew which practices were buying what because they were buying as a group and OPSM was able to identify the lucrative practices and expand by targeting practitioners who were making the most money. It was an ideal situation because they knew what their opposition was doing. OPSM had more than 50 per cent of the optometry turnover””not 50 per cent of the practices””in Australia. It has now sold out to an Italian company, Luxo Optical. The Australian Optometrical Association has split and optometrists have formed an independent group in an attempt to fight the tide of corporate control.

Luxo Optical and other optometrical dispensing companies are buying the wholesalers, which means they are becoming vertically integrated. They have control of some optometrists and wholesaling and retailing and they may begin to make their own frames. In fact, the independent optometrists, who are only one professional group in the chain, are having great difficulty competing in the marketplace. Some time ago this issue was referred to the Australian Competition and Consumer Commission, which did not want to take it on. The dogma of competition is the Trojan horse for one company to say that it did not have huge market power as it got control of just above or below 50 per cent””depending on the definition””of the Australian market. What sort of competition is that? Not much. Obviously in this case, if the most lucrative work in terms of total turnover is done by one corporation, it will be a sad day for optometrists. The wider issue of protecting professions and allowing them to be professional by introducing real competition and maintaining standards must be examined.


----------



## son of baglimit (25 March 2006)

from http://www.opticianonline.net/Artic...ptical+wizards+of+Oz+seek+partners+in+UK.html

Optical wizards of Oz seek partners in UK

Representatives of an Australian company dedicated to help independent opticians compete against the multiples will arrive in the UK looking for new partnerships next month.

The company, called C@, was listed on the Australian Stock Exchange at the end of 2005, and currently aims to help small outlets challenge the marketing dominance of the big players in Australia's $1.3bn optical market. 

It has been established by Caerphilly-born Andrew Gay, who studied optometry at City University, London, and travelled to Australia to work when he was 25 and has stayed ever since.

He will return to Britain in April hoping to find optical retailers interested in forming a similar group in the UK. 

'We will undertake a pilot scheme in the UK from mid year because our marketing package and linked lens and frame ordering system is as applicable in the UK as it is in Australia,' said Gay.

'Importantly, we will focus on how well our exclusive ranges are suited to the UK market and how quickly a UK placed order can be turned around through our laboratory in Perth, Western Australia, and shipped back to the British customer.

'If British independents show the same enthusiasm as their Australian counterparts we would mirror our Australian operations by setting up a dedicated production facility in the UK.'

The C@ banner will be placed before the traditional practice name when an optician joins, with the goal of creating a national brand while maintaining a local identity. In practical terms the company will manufacture its own products across all price points, and in return for their purchase pay for advertising the C@ group to the public. For products sourced elsewhere C@ has stated that it will form a buying group for members to get the best deal available. 

The Australian optical sector was rocked three years ago when Milan-based Luxottica bought the 461-outlet OPSM chain. C@ estimates that independents comprise three-quarters of Australia's total of around 2,400 practices, but command only 50 per cent market share. 

C@ has created its own 'competively priced' range of frames, lenses and contact lenses. The company is initially offering its pilot stores access to more than 330 frames, including 11 of its own brands.

The business floated in December after a prospectus which stated C@ hoped to raise $2.5m was published.


----------



## son of baglimit (27 March 2006)

CEO ARE GOING TO THIS IN MAY.................

MIDO 

Start Date  05-MAY-06 End Date  08-MAY-06 

Milan, 
Lombardia Italy 

Event Profile:
MIDO is the leading international fair in the eyewear sector, an exceptional event where a preview of new products being planned & produced is presented to operators. It is an event with a wealth of initiatives, personalities, information, services but first & foremost, it is a meeting place for business, for making contacts & for dicovering the latest market trends.

Highlights:
These figures refer to the 4 days of Mido 2005 edition: 132.000 sq. m gross floorspace, 1.222 Exhibitors, 39.278 Visitors, 125 Countries, 2.000 Brands, 2.000.000 Products, 433 Journalists.

Visitor's Profile:
CEOs & Top executives from Pharma Manufacturing Industry, Executives from Production, Quality Control, R&D & Purchase Departments, Professionals from R&D Institutions, Pharmacists from Trade & Profession, Biotechnology Specialists, Top officials from Regulatory Agencies of Central & State Governments, Pharma consultants, Academicians from Medical & Pharmacy Colleges.

Exhibitor's Profile:
Profile for exhibit include Ophthalmic microsurgical appliance & equipment, Ophthalmic scanning laser examining system, Ophthalmic laser treatment set, ICG & OCT products, IOL, artificial eyeballs & related testing facilities, Diagnosis & treatment equipment for ophthalmology & optometry, Spectacles & contact lenses, Drugs & eye care products, Optical testing instruments, To display image of eye hospital, financing & investment etc., Relevant software, program, books etc.


----------



## son of baglimit (27 March 2006)

AND THIS........

http://www.mido.com/mido.php?lang=en&pageId=84&menuId=87&PHPSESSID=c0c6eee426bac8ba6baea3ebd9a44579


----------



## Bobby (27 March 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> AND THIS........
> 
> http://www.mido.com/mido.php?lang=en&pageId=84&menuId=87&PHPSESSID=c0c6eee426bac8ba6baea3ebd9a44579



 Ummm   

Eeney meeny miny mo - will I buy some CEO,
Eeny meeny miny mo- hope next month they will go, 

 Bob.


----------



## surelle (27 March 2006)

are they exhibiting, or just attending. If they are just attending, sorry son, it doesn't mean much yet
Not cynical, just putting it into perspective


----------



## son of baglimit (1 April 2006)

hi surelle - confirmed, they are exhibiting....nice.


----------



## surelle (1 April 2006)

"they are exhibiting....nice."

if thats the case then they are certainly ready to become a player in the market, they are obviously targeting the UK and Eurpoe markets..that is good news..


----------



## son of baglimit (25 May 2006)

wasnt todays moves nice to see - and thats after just the 1st roadshow to prospective optoms - the east coast begins soon.

my spies tell me CEO are well above forecast outlets by July 1 - had planned 25 - a good % above i am told.

keep those opinions coming.


----------



## Bobby (25 May 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> wasnt todays moves nice to see - and thats after just the 1st roadshow to prospective optoms - the east coast begins soon.
> 
> my spies tell me CEO are well above forecast outlets by July 1 - had planned 25 - a good % above i am told.
> 
> keep those opinions coming.



 Well son of baglimit, looking back on your posts about this stock =  dead dog stuff for months , whats happening REAL
 now ?  
Bob.


----------



## son of baglimit (26 May 2006)

dead dog stuff ? - yes its the real deal now - next friday sees completion of the next round of roadshows - by then we will know.


----------



## son of baglimit (31 May 2006)

http://www.tradingroom.com.au/news_research/index.jsp?page=aap_article.jsp&id=121186


----------



## son of baglimit (31 May 2006)

OR

http://www.theage.com.au/news/Busin...ealth-fund-deal/2006/05/31/1148956395349.html


----------



## son of baglimit (31 May 2006)

AND

http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story.php?/1/39177/C-moving-ahead-with-growth-plans/dba


----------



## son of baglimit (22 June 2006)

officially past forecasts with more to come prior to july 1 - completed roadshows yesterday - for the moment - when the calls start coming thru asking 'hey can you run that by me again ?', it'll be too late.


----------



## son of baglimit (28 June 2006)

a journo friend says buy thursdays australian


----------



## chennyleeeee (29 June 2006)

I'll like to see some better cash flows before I venture into this company. Yes they are expanding like crazy but you cant just go on a spending spree. Its on my watchlist for now. Consolidation needs to be managed very effectively or else they'll crash and burn, other firms like CAJ and ONT are also consolidating independent practices around the country (in dentistry) and at least they are doing it slow with postive cash flows every year and dividends. Personally I would rather invest in them than this one.

CHEN


----------



## son of baglimit (29 June 2006)

who is going on a spending spree chen ? not this mob - the optoms coming on board are not purchased, the are more like franchises, but a lot better for the shop owner. the beauty of this mob is they dont need to spend anymore - its just cover the daily costs and watch the cash roll in.


----------



## son of baglimit (29 June 2006)

for those who missed it, here todays article :

C@ (CEO) 18c 

PSST. Wanna buy some glasses. We've got DKNY, Gucci, Versace, Mikli - we've got all the latest fashions. 

In fact, just for you, we'll knock down the price to $400 a pair. 

That's cheap, and everyone will see how cool you are. 

Or will they? 

Everyone can see the brand of shoes you're wearing, but can they spot the tiny Dolce & Gabbana label on the specs? 

If it's got a brand name, it appeals to consumers. 

The national optometry market is dominated by OPSM, with the rest a mishmash of independent and co-operatives trying to get purchasing and marketing power. 

Perth-based C@ (pronounced see-at) reckons there is a dollar to be made by cutting out a few links in the process from factory to face, namely the brand owners and the distributors. 

Not that its glasses will be cheap imitations. They will simply add their own 11 brands to the 1000 that are already out there. 

A national roadshow saw 26 stores sign on to start receiving the group's frames and lenses, with a rollout expected to start on Saturday. The group will not charge them for stocking its product, rather leaving the optometrists to determine their own price and then invoicing them monthly for all stock sold. 

The spectacle game is one of high margins. While costs are a closely guarded secret, you can get some idea from the fact that the group raised $2.5 million and has at least 48,000 frames in its inventory. 

Even if it spent it all buying the 48,000 frames, that equates to only about $52 a frame - a fraction of the usual retail value. 

A more educated guess would suggest the frames cost much less. The key for C@, however, is not selling the frames, but getting a marketing foothold. 

OPSM is easily the biggest advertiser, and a national branding campaign should not be too far away for C@. 

About 90 per cent of independent practices spend less than $1000 a year promoting their stores, while OPSM spent $4.6 million in 2005. 

If C@ can market its brand through the independent businesses, it will give it a louder voice in the retail market. 

In fact, if C@ can avoid the usual pitfalls for a fledgling company - poor management decisions, heavy debt obligations, ugly product - then the only downside could be corrective laser surgery or others hitting on the same idea. 

But chief executive Andrew Gay said even corrective surgery would not totally eliminate the need for reading glasses in many cases. 

The group has given itself a goal of signing up 300 optometrists within five years. Management is on a deal whereby they can only pick up options if the share price hits a set VWAP. For next year, the stock price has to average 50c for 10 days by June 30 for both Mr Gay and director Kevin Holland to help themselves to 3 million 20c options. 

We rate C@ a SPECULATIVE BUY, given the conditions placed on management and the idea that it should be cash flow positive from August.


----------



## Bobby (29 June 2006)

Hey Bag do you hold this stock ?

Bob .


----------



## surelle (30 June 2006)

great article, but then why is it falling????


----------



## son of baglimit (30 June 2006)

of course i own bobby - since day 1 - grabbed those oppies that were dumped @ 3c . hehehe.

surelle - its just lack of coverage - have to await sep qtr report probably for market to start to understand who they really are.

and by then..........


----------



## surelle (30 June 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> of course i own bobby - since day 1 - grabbed those oppies that were dumped @ 3c . hehehe.
> 
> surelle - its just lack of coverage - have to await sep qtr report probably for market to start to understand who they really are.
> 
> and by then..........




i'm waiting, waiting waiting,   hanging in there son...


----------



## son of baglimit (30 June 2006)

hoping for announcement today to advise of number of shops that come on board - the 26 quoted didnt have time to include any recruited by the eastern states roadshows - and probably some others from wa too.

be patient.


----------



## surelle (30 June 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> hoping for announcement today to advise of number of shops that come on board - the 26 quoted didnt have time to include any recruited by the eastern states roadshows - and probably some others from wa too.
> 
> be patient.



oh, i'm a veeery patient person    hope its a good one


----------



## silence (31 August 2006)

CEO seems to have basically died since the recent capital raising announcement. Huge spread between buy and sell with the buy orders slowly getting eaten away.

Does anyone know when further milestones are likely to be? (i.e. actually making some money, etc)


----------



## son of baglimit (31 August 2006)

outstanding anticipation silence.

tonights announcement is the death knell obviously.

this is a write off then.


----------



## silence (1 September 2006)

I think the person who left the 300000 share buy order at 4 cents is going to regret forgetting about it..


Not good news in the announcement but I'm sure it will have it's day again.


----------



## son of baglimit (8 September 2006)

who wants to analyse this one over the weekend - rumours of a backdoor listing


----------



## dutchie (8 September 2006)

SoB

Up 40% today - whats a "backdoor listing"?

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## Bobby (8 September 2006)

dutchie said:
			
		

> SoB
> 
> Up 40% today - whats a "backdoor listing"?
> 
> ...



Hello Dutchie,

A backdoor listing can be a takeover by a mob who failed to get listed. !!  

Bob.


----------



## dutchie (8 September 2006)

Thanks Bob

I can understand that tactic as there are a few hoops to get through with a normal listing application.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## Bobby (8 September 2006)

dutchie said:
			
		

> Thanks Bob
> 
> I can understand that tactic as there are a few hoops to get through with a normal listing application.
> 
> ...



 Yep Dutchie there are  !!   

Regards 
Bob.


----------



## son of baglimit (10 January 2007)

anyone want to answer why this dead & buried stock has begun to re-establish itself last few days - i know, just wanting some other opinions.

this is fun


----------



## surelle (11 January 2007)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> anyone want to answer why this dead & buried stock has begun to re-establish itself last few days - i know, just wanting some other opinions.
> 
> this is fun




I have no idea (who cares - it moved), but if u do...please share


----------



## surelle (11 January 2007)

oh come on u tease


----------



## son of baglimit (11 January 2007)

im hearing backdoor


----------



## son of baglimit (3 May 2007)

and now 66% of the rights issue is left for the underwriter to soak up.

they now own 1/3 of the company - what are their plans ???


----------



## son of baglimit (26 February 2008)

and today - finally - their plans are revealed.

carbon capture - hmmmm - trendy - current - might get a bit of attention.

so what timeframe do we wait to get further details ?


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (27 February 2008)

Hey SOB

I have enjoyed reading your informative posts on Neppy, good to finally see some sense back in the mkt. 
I have held CEO since they listed a few yrs back now. Seen the SP plummet, you see any point in holding the stinker? 

Cheers


----------



## adobee (4 November 2010)

*CEO           C @ LIMITED FPO*

Heres a new one people may want to take a look at.. have spent 5 minutes searching for an existing thread and cant see one.. if there is let me know..

http://www.cnow.com.au
*Dont be confused by the company info -*C @ Limited (CEO) is manufacturing, assembly and logistics of optical related products, marketing and sales of lenses and frames and retail optometry.

[B]This is a mining & exploration company[/B]
_• Senior coal industry figure Mark Earley appointed as Managing Director
• Negotiations on potential Mongolian coal opportunities commenced
• In‐country networks established
• Rights issue raises approximately $1.6 million_

Market cap $9m
Currently trading around 2c
Very little shares on the sell side..
Seems to have broken touched above 2c 
Lots of volume past few weeks with no news out
Looks to have news of mongolian aquisition coming soon
CEO was in Mongolia during October


----------



## adobee (4 November 2010)

I new there must have been a thread somewhere.. 
Looks like the company is rebuilt .. ceo has a new ceo in plance


_
*Background ‐ Mark Earley*Mark has over 30 years experience in the coal industry in the key areas of operations,
project development, mine management and senior advisory roles. He has also been involved in green field mine developments in both Australia and Indonesia, has advised onseveral successful start‐up projects and holds a masters degree in mining engineering. Most recently Mark held the position of Executive Director of Barlow Jonker Pty Ltd, one of the world’s leading coal advisory and research firms. His involvement in the coal industry covers virtually all significant territories ranging from the Americas, Southern Africa, Former Soviet Union, India, China and the major supply growth centres of Mongolia and Indonesia._

seems like the guy should have some really good coal knowledge..


----------



## adobee (5 November 2010)

Speeding ticket but no news... apparently company knows no reason for price hike..  wouldnt be surprised to see some news early next week now..
looking forward to an annoucement of some sort of project ..


----------



## adobee (19 January 2011)

CEO broken 5c.. no news out but with the strong move there has to be an update of a project very shortly... Mongolian Coal.. I hope so.. will wait and see..


----------



## bryos (19 January 2011)

It sure is going crazy this morning, something is up


----------



## Hurley18 (21 March 2011)

any news on future prospects ie mongolia, indoneasia? no news for a long time...


----------



## adobee (20 April 2011)

*MONGOLIAN COAL ACQUISITION*• Option to acquire substantial Mongolian coal licences from international coal developer
• 8 licences well located with access to existing infrastructure
• In‐country technical team established and ready to commence
C @ Limited (“CEO”) is pleased to announce it has entered into a binding and exclusive
agreement with an international coal developer that has a significant position in the coking and thermal coal industry in Mongolia. The agreement provides CEO with an option to
acquire 8 highly prospective coal exploration licenses in the South Gobi, near the Chinese border, and adjoining Ovorhangay province in southern Mongolia. The licences in
Ovorhangay are close to existing mining operations.
This strategic acquisition is the first step in CEO’s strategy to actively acquire and develop high quality coking and thermal coal interests in Mongolia. CEO has the structure and
technical team in place to successfully develop these assets.
Managing Director Mr Mark Early said: “I am delighted to announce that we have secured an exclusive option on a number of coal licenses in the South Gobi and Ovorhangay provinces that are well located to existing market infrastructure, and are a good fit for CEO. Notably the licenses are unencumbered and allow us to acquire the full licence rights. “
The option period commenced on 19 April 2011 and will continue for a period of 10 weeks, during which time CEO will complete due diligence on the licenses to the extent it deems necessary prior to exercising the option. The due diligence process will include a significant mapping, drilling, trenching and coal sampling program. CEO will provide further announcements on its findings over the course of the due diligence period.
CEO has made a non‐refundable payment of US$100,000 as consideration for entering into the option agreement, which will be credited against the total acquisition price.
If CEO exercises its option to acquire the coal licences, completion will occur once the parties have negotiated and signed a sale and purchase agreement and CEO has made the final consideration payment of US$7.7 million.


----------



## adobee (20 April 2011)

closed 6.2c ... nice for those who have stuck in there since november .. 
could be a lot more upside dependent on these mongolian coal options having any coking coal ...


----------



## RedLion22 (3 May 2011)

*Mongolia Coal Peer Comparison* and *Coking Coal M&A*

Mongolia Coal Peer Comparison

Here is an update of current market caps of ASX listed coal developers/explorers with coal assets/options to acquire coal assets in Mongolia:

I show this comparison to highlight that CEO is "cheap" should coal, either coking or SS or thermal be confirmed in the current dd process, which includes a significant amount of drilling.

$454M Guildford (GUF)
$450M Aspire (AKM)
$380M Hunnu (HUN)
$93M Xanadu (XAM)

**$25M CEO @ (CEO)*

Coking Coal M&A

CEO hasn't yet confirmed the presence of coking coal at its 8 untested licences, however coking coal industry dymanics continue to strengthen

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...national-coal-in-3-4-billion-transaction.html

Arch Coal Inc. agreed to buy International Coal Group Inc. for $14.60 a share in an all-cash transaction valued at $3.4 billion to become the second-largest U.S. metallurgical coal producer.

Coking coal transactions still ripe and happening, RIO/RIV not long ago, now to the USA

Next destination: Mongolia!


----------



## mr. jeff (9 May 2011)

> ACTIVITIES UPDATE
> QUARTER ENDED 31 MARCH 2011
> . Substantial coal licences secured in Mongolia
> . Geological team established and operational in Mongolia
> ...




moving now, up 14%, no news today, but speculative money back for a look


----------



## RedLion22 (10 May 2011)

Up another 8% today, make that 22% in 2 days!

Just finished week 3 of 10wk DD period, entering week 4. 

Suspect news out soon on DD for Mongolia coal


----------



## adobee (29 June 2011)

wow great result for a backdoor shell play .. about 500% in 9 months. ..
and still more to come..


----------



## adobee (12 July 2011)

18c today and still looking strong ... I i had just let my profits run .....


----------



## noirua (28 November 2011)

adobee said:


> 18c today and still looking strong ... I i had just let my profits run .....




On 11th July 2011 CEO were 18c and they now struggle at a lowly 4.2c and under pressure, at least up to the close on 30th of November: Then comes the placing and rights issue led suspension telegraphed on Boardroom radio -- so far poorly managed but we must wait and see.
They can't pull a rabbit out of a hat as that's now gone astray and the rabbit with it -- what price now this placing - ?????????????????


----------



## System (14 December 2011)

C@ Limited (CEO) is now known as Draig Resources Limited (DRG).

Discussion of this company continues in the DRG thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23978


----------

